# Interesting comments caught off camera about Palin



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ouch.

If you want some real insight into how some insider politicos think about Sarah Palin.. check out this ooooppsss moment caught when they thought they were off camera.

This is much closer to how many feel about her... listen closely and turn up the volume if you need to...

*From HuffPo:*


(_Wall Street Journal_ columnist) Peggy Noonan and (*former McCain adviser*) Mike Murphy were caught on a live mike referring to the Palin choice as "cynical" and "gimmicky," and commenting that "it's over."






These comments are from Republicans who are on the McCain bandwagon but clearly in amazement at his choice.

I can't make this stuff up. This is right out of their mouths.

Enjoy.

Ryan


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

guess you already forgot






-- edit: reposted by me, after I messed up.

-- Ryan


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

OUCH! 

I see idiots everywhere.

You can find these types of people on both sides. They may believe in one party's views more so than another, but still have an opinion of their own. It's just too bad that they don't know how to tell when the camera or microphone is still on. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It's never been about what Peggy Noonan thinks about Sarah Palin and narratives. Nor has it ever been about what the national tracking polls say.

It has always been-and will continued to be-about a handful of swing states, which way those states tip on Nov. 4, and how that alters the electoral math. All one needs to do *is to look at the new state polls.* If they hold up, you won't have to take the Republican operative's word for it. Here is how they are currently breaking down:

*OHIO: Obama 47, McCain 45

MINNESOTA: Obama 53, McCain 41

IOWA: Obama 55, McCain 40*

*So do the math using the results* of these new state polls. If Obama wins all of the above states, and all of the states that are currently considered safely in his column or leaning his way,* then that's it, game over*, at that point *he has more than 270 electoral votes and the Democrats have the White House.*

(And, I might add, in this scenario Obama wins the White House without taking one Southern state or Florida.) 

Just sit and consider that for a moment.

Don't hate me... hate the game.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

now that has nothing to do with the original post of this topic, (peoples comments recorded on open mikes) I thought you were going to lay off on the political topics for awhile R Y A N


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Doogie said:


> now that has nothing to do with the original post of this topic, (peoples comments recorded on open mikes) I thought you were going to lay off on the political topics for awhile R Y A N


Yes I am. Good point.

I can see you all need me to not post this stuff as it ruins reality.

My bad. I'll be finished for now. Maybe after awhile I'll come back, but my current thinking is that would be best.

I think instead I'll possibly just stick to non-presidential election type posts in here. I'll simply just bring up other social issues, economic issues etc..

I've received support from some asking me to keep posting occasionally in order to provide a different opinion.

We'll see.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't hate you at all Ryan. I don't think much of any politicians and wish there were more term limits. I don't pay much attention to poles. Too many times they have been wrong. The numbers you show there do not look good, buy thankfully there is still time. It all comes down to what McCain does with it. I'm not a big fan of McCain and I lived in AZ for a few years where he is popular.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> I don't hate you at all Ryan. I don't think much of any politicians and wish there were more term limits. I don't pay much attention to poles. Too many times they have been wrong. The numbers you show there do not look good, buy thankfully there is still time. It all comes down to what McCain does with it. I'm not a big fan of McCain and I lived in AZ for a few years where he is popular.


:lol:

I was sitting here thinking "Why does he think I think he hates me?" Then I read the end of my post. That was just a one liner I've heard said in a movie.

No worries Longshot. I realize that there are quite a few who enjoy the stories I find online, and those who enjoy reading the stuff I bring here. No biggie.... everyone has supporters and detractors...

I too wish for absolute term limits, for a Presidential line-item veto, and for a maximum age for serving in Federal Office.

But we'll never see themselves vote themselves out of office

:beer:

take care man

Ryan


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Dang it Ryan you post too fast for me. Maybe I need a faster spell checker or learn to spell better.



> I too wish for absolute term limits, for a Presidential line-item veto, and for a maximum age for serving in Federal Office.


I couldn't agree more. I would also like to add that all politician retirement immediately revert to social security. Maybe that way they will keep their hands off of it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> Dang it Ryan you post too fast for me. Maybe I need a faster spell checker or learn to spell better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally agree! :beer:  (btw I blame my new found speed in posting on the baitpile competing for those FPP's  )


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

reposting my earlier reply to stay on track:

here's the scary thing about all this...



R y a n said:


> It's never been about what Peggy Noonan thinks about Sarah Palin and narratives. Nor has it ever been about what the national tracking polls say.
> 
> It has always been-and will continued to be-about a handful of swing states, which way those states tip on Nov. 4, and how that alters the electoral math. All one needs to do *is to look at the new state polls.* If they hold up, you won't have to take the Republican operative's word for it. Here is how they are currently breaking down:
> 
> ...


I agree that polls will change over time, but man McCain had better get to work, and Palin better knock the ball out of the ballpark tonite or it might be game over!

:-?


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 04273.html



> Asked about his current relationship with the nominee, Jackson said: "Barack, he's not petty. He's not a petty guy. I'm quick to support and defend him and his family."


if it is about Swing States then why is the topic of your thread "Interesting comments caught off camera about Palin" then go and delete a comment when the pot calls the kettle black.

Ryan it must be nice being a moderator, you get to remove stuff when some one makes a vaild comeback that you dont agree with.

guess back under my rock I go.......


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Doogie said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/27/AR2008082704273.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you are right. I sat and thought about the context and I fugged up.

It was my bad for doing it... can you repost it back up there please?

I'll go back and clean up my mess.

Thanks

sorry

Ryan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> at that point *he has more than 270 electoral votes and the Democrats have the White House.*


And than comes a little something I like to call the beginning of the end.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

R y a n said:


> Doogie said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/27/AR2008082704273.html
> ...


Hey Doogie

I reposted all of it and cleaned up the threads so that we can stay on topic. I agree that it is on topic and a very valid point. Thanks for pressing me on it. Point taken.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > at that point *he has more than 270 electoral votes and the Democrats have the White House.*
> ...


yep scary shiat indeed.

I just can't get excited for any of this.. no matter what happens. It is like impending doom due to all the unknowns.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

R Y A N, at least play all of Jesse'e comments :lol:

http://video.aol.com/partner/hulu/late- ... gCWqkPPQa_


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

WHAT ????????????

Are you playin with us Ryan? You certainly aren't caving, are you?

I noticed some comments by you last night that hinted you were backing off of Obama support, and now this last post sounds like he scares you as much as the rest of us.

So don't hold back......where are you....now, I mean?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Ryan ...

It's just another person's thoughts and words. In the end it means no more than what you or I think.

Obvioulsly, you get quite a charge out of tossing up every piece of info you can find to degrade Sarah Palin. If that makes you feel proud or smart ... more power to you.

I'll hide and watch the vote on Novenmber 4th ...

Til then I'll stick to speaking about my opinions and not trying to search out every piece of dirt someone else spoke.


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

ryan
i'm sure glad we don't let the exit polling determine the president of the 
united states otherwise cbs would be deciding our presidents. don't put too much stock in polls especially this early. and ryan, i'm sure glad your post was stopped on the BS surrounding palin's new baby. you are so giddy to find some BS that you will spew anything. maybe try the new york times for info too while your at it.


----------

